# Wednesday at Portland



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 29, 2020)

Few from today


----------



## phantom (Jul 29, 2020)

Super pictures. Love the caliper brake Phantom.


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 29, 2020)

Nicr, nice, nice...   We need to put something together here in the PNW!


----------



## jungleterry (Jul 29, 2020)

great pics thank you Ron


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jul 30, 2020)

Looks like an awesome place for a swap meet with beautiful weather too.


----------

